# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a different lure from the others mentioned in that at a very slow retrieve it will just make a rattle noise from the internal bb's. At a fast retrieve, it will throw a spray of water from the tail spinner. Much different sounds than a single prop torpedo or double prop devil horse.

Sometime fish want a quieter, less splashy lure and other times more noise and splash. I'd get all types for the arsenal. For at night, a Salmo Turbo Jack Jr will even have more noise and splash that the Dahlberg whopper plopper.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I whopper ploppered for around an hour 6-25-16 and caught around 15 bass they crushed it!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a hog smasher


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I started using it a couple weeks ago after a friend kicked my Arsenal kicked all over the place, he's literally had a 5 to ratio of 1 to 5 against my pop-R. I was using then I put on a torpedo then I tryed a jitterbug'.
When I got done fishing with him I went directly to Cabela's.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

What size whopper plopper are you guys using? I know cabelas sells the 90 but I've heard the 130 works better. From what I have read online the 90 size gets line wrapped around the treble hooks easily.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

It's when your girl goes down and.......


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Aaron2012 said:


> What size whopper plopper are you guys using? I know cabelas sells the 90 but I've heard the 130 works better. From what I have read online the 90 size gets line wrapped around the treble hooks easily.


I had no issues whatsoever using the 90 unless you count bass crushing it


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

bank runner said:


> I had no issues whatsoever using the 90 unless you count bass crushing it


Any problem getting the tail to spin at a slow retrieve?


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Aaron2012 said:


> Any problem getting the tail to spin at a slow retrieve?[/QU I didn't notice any problems with that yesterday evening


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Whopper plopper sounds like the dump I took this morning.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Stopped in at F&S this evening to see this thing in person. All they have on the shelf is the 130. Sure seems like a large bait. So I guess I will echo Aaron's question - anyone have experience with both, and which do you prefer?
> 
> I primarily fish area creeks and small rivers. I often catch fish the size of the 130 so it is dubious how likely I would be pitching that thing and coming up with a large bass.


I have both sizes and both have produced fish for me but for River fishing I would say go with the 90


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> I have both sizes and both have produced fish for me but for River fishing I would say go with the 90


Don't you you know those things were made for catching peacock bass in South America! GEEZ! What's wrong with you guys!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

polebender said:


> Don't you you know those things were made for catching peacock bass in South America! GEEZ! What's wrong with you guys!


Just try it Mark, and you get hooked on fishing them.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I got this beauty on a Booyah Poppin' Pad Crasher


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Some quality photography there, sir.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

bank runner said:


> I got this beauty on a Booyah Poppin' Pad Crasher
> View attachment 213997
> View attachment 213998
> View attachment 213999
> View attachment 214000



Is the lake you fish in Montgomery County Ohio? Thanks


Roscoe


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Recently I watched a recap of the Elite Series event at Toledo Bend. If I remember correctly, Chris Lane was throwing a Whopper Plopper and a Spook. I believe he ended up in 2nd overall. He was using these two baits almost exclusively and I don't think he is sponsored by either company.

I have used the Whopper Plopper. When I fish it in creeks I don't get a ton of blow ups, but when one does blow up on it is a good one. For some reason I am more successful using it to catch largemouth than smallmouth. This is surprising to me because the first time I ever heard of a Whopper Plopper was on Larry Dahlberg's show when they were using it to catch smallmouth on a river in VA.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Is the lake you fish in Montgomery County Ohio? Thanks
> 
> 
> Roscoe


private pond Warren County


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Lately have seen a few posts in the forums stating success using whopper ploppers. Did a quick web search and it appears to be a top water lure. In the warmer months I am a regular user of Hedon torpedos and Rebel Pop-R lures and have decent success depending on the area/location.
> 
> So, my question for those that use the whopper plopper, how does it differ from the lures above both in general action and where/when do you apply it? I am predominantly a bass angler with about 75% of my time in flows (smallmouth) and the remainder in lakes/impoundments (largemouth).
> 
> ...


Went to one of the very few bass seminars at the sportman show at the IX center and the guy did a demo of the Wopper plopper. I was amazed at the response of the fish in the tank., then the next month I got one in my mystery tacklebox. have been throwing it all spring and summer. It catches numbers and size.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks. It just looked familiar. Good catches by the way. Looks like there might be a 10lb'er in there. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> So which one of you spent $600+ clearing out all the whopper plopper 90s at Field & Stream in Easton?
> 
> I was in on Friday browsing and saw the rack fully stocked. Went in today and all but two in rat a tat color are gone. That's 8 racks, six lures deep, at 12.99 a piece gone. Store staff saying one guy came in and purchased them all. Anyone that serious about lures has got to be on these boards.











They must not have been to dicks sporting goods yet. They had quite a few of them and I picked one up for myself.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

What type and lb test of line are you guys using for the plopper? Braid,mono or copolymer?
I have 12 lb p-line flouroclear I'm going to use with mine.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I have similar success. I've only used the 90 but they absolutely crush it. I use 15 lb test. Most of my hookups are on the front hook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Aaron2012 said:


> What type and lb test of line are you guys using for the plopper? Braid,mono or copolymer?
> I have 12 lb p-line flouroclear I'm going to use with mine.


I would use braid or mono. Flourocarbon line sinks, so its not really recommended for topwater lures. It can impair the action.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I ordered a 90 off tackle warehouse a few weeks ago and its been backorder until july 29th


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

I use 30lb braid and the thing casts like a rocket. MH rod with a moderate tip. 6:8:1 reel. same rod I use for med sized spinner baits.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Cabelas in Columbus is sold out. F&S has a pair of the 90s in bone. Not the colors I'm after. Hearing its tournament anglers going in and clearing them out. Not your casual fisherman that grabs one or two.


Plenty available for $12.49 with free shipping in size 90 on Ebay.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Tried out the whopper plopper today. It lives up to the hype.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Cabelas in Columbus is sold out. F&S has a pair of the 90s in bone. Not the colors I'm after. Hearing its tournament anglers going in and clearing them out. Not your casual fisherman that grabs one or two.


Dick's in Lancaster has a good selection in both sizes and colors.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone changed out the split rings on a wp yet? I stretched out the front ring on mine this morning and can't find what size the come with. What would be a good size to replace it with?


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

i'd bring it into the where you buy and just compare


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Luda024 said:


> i'd bring it into the where you buy and just compare


I tried that but they only had 2 sizes of split rings and they were the wrong size.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A Whopper Plopper is something you get when you take Turbo Lax !


----------

